# Preschool Viseu



## Howdy1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi newbie here👋, myself, husband and 2 year old are moving to Portugal later in the year and are looking at the Viseu area, I'm wondering if anyone has children attending jardim das sentimanes preschool/nursery, I've looked at it online and it looks good just looking for any advice on it or other options. 
I've no Portuguese (yet!) but want to settle the smalley in somewhere right away and I'm a bit daunted about the language barrier and engaging with staff. 

Also any advice from people living in that area with young kids would be appreciated, I'm from UK living in Ireland 8 years. 

Thanks!


----------

